# what brand AR-15



## gunny542 (Apr 20, 2008)

Whats the best brand for a AR-15?  in the $800-$1000 range?


----------



## bait man (Apr 20, 2008)

I have heard Bushmaster are the way to go


----------



## 60Grit (Apr 20, 2008)

I heard that Bushmaster used to be king, but RRA is now the top of the hill.

But then, that is only what I have heard.


----------



## Mr W. (Apr 20, 2008)

Rra


----------



## redneckcamo (Apr 20, 2008)

RRA. or Bushmaster an you wont go wrong ....


----------



## 300rum (Apr 21, 2008)

RRA, or Dpms lead the way in that price range. Fit,finish and accuracy are a step above the Bushmasters.


----------



## SHK_2020 (Apr 21, 2008)

Build it yourself and save some dough.  It's too easy.


----------



## Inatree (Apr 21, 2008)

If I spend that much its going to be CMMG , BCM ,Saber Defense or LMT ($550+/- complete) upper and eenie meeny miney moe on the lower as long as it is a good one.($275 complete)
In other words, All the meat is in the upper.
Buying completed rifles is silly, Your paying someone a cpl hundred bucks to spend the 20 seconds it takes to assemble the upper to the lower.


----------



## gunny542 (Apr 21, 2008)

what are the important things to look for in a upper?   the only experience i have with these type weapons is a M16A2  which i used in USMC


----------



## Craig Knight (Apr 21, 2008)

Mine has a DPMS upper with a stainless bull barrel and it is ON and very accurate out to 280+ yards. Its the first one I've ever owned and I like it alot. My next one will be in 6.8 450 Bushmaster or 50 Beowulf(sp).  Just aint made up my mind.


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 21, 2008)

RRA!!!! hands down!  Unless you can get an old Colt in that price range.


----------



## Inatree (Apr 21, 2008)

gunny542 said:


> what are the important things to look for in a upper?   the only experience i have with these type weapons is a M16A2  which i used in USMC




It really depends on your preference.

If you are looking for durability and long life get a chrome bore and chamber. Your USMC M16A2 was chromed.
If its great accuracy, avoid the chrome.
There are barrels that give the best of both worlds but they are very very expensive.

 I personally dont see the sense in sacrificing reliability in a service rifle for moa accuracy.

If its a carbine you want, get one with M4 cuts in the barrel ext and receiver( much more reliable).

Its hard to give you advice without knowing what you want it to do.

Some brands that you can trust for complete uppers are  Bushmaster, Stag, Rock River Arms(RRA), Lewis Machine and Tool (LMT),Saber Defense, CMMG, and Bravo Co (BCM).


----------



## DBM78 (Apr 21, 2008)

Rock River or Bushmaster is the way to go.


----------



## Andrew256 (Apr 22, 2008)

Stag or RRA. Stag Makes a great gun for the money. I have had two and have had no issues. RRA makes a great gun, but they cost more... Where are you in SC? There is a dealer here in Athens that has prices on Stags that no one has ever been able to beat. You can also save money by buying the upper an lower as separate pieces and not having to pay federal exise tax.


----------



## gunny542 (Apr 22, 2008)

Andrew256 said:


> Stag or RRA. Stag Makes a great gun for the money. I have had two and have had no issues. RRA makes a great gun, but they cost more... Where are you in SC? There is a dealer here in Athens that has prices on Stags that no one has ever been able to beat. You can also save money by buying the upper an lower as separate pieces and not having to pay federal exise tax.



i am in greenville, sc  its not too far from athens  thanks for the info


----------



## redneckcamo (Apr 22, 2008)

stag is actually a better rifle than most give credit too .... !  good rifles ;-]


----------



## Andrew256 (Apr 23, 2008)

Stag makes a great rifle!!! I own 4 Colts, 1 RRA, 1 Armalite, 1 Stag and have owned MANY others, including another Stag, so I think I have a pretty good idea of what a good AR should be and IMHO that the only advantage any othe brand could possibly have over them is higher re-sale value. Colt will always hold it's value better than any other AR and Armalite isn't far behind. Stag did have some issues with gas keys not being properly staked, but that has been resolved. I personally have a 20" A2 that has performed FLAWLESSLY through 2,000+ rounds. I would not hesitate to buy a Stag if all I wanted was a rifle to shoot recreationally, keep in the home for self-defence, take on patrol as a LEO or just stash in the safe for later. Fit and finish is on par with everyone else. The only AR's I have personally owned that have given me problems are 2 Bushmasters and a Colt. The feedramps had been screwed with on the Colt by some idiot claiming to be a gunsmith and the Bushmasters were both junk, plain and simple. The only two brands that I will not ever buy again would be Olympic and Bushmaster. Good luck with whatever you decide to buy!!! Just go ahead and buy a Noveske, they're only about three grand, without optics!!!


----------



## Inatree (Apr 23, 2008)

Andrew256 said:


> Stag makes a great rifle!!! I own 4 Colts, 1 RRA, 1 Armalite, 1 Stag and have owned MANY others, including another Stag, so I think I have a pretty good idea of what a good AR should be and IMHO that the only advantage any othe brand could possibly have over them is higher re-sale value. Colt will always hold it's value better than any other AR and Armalite isn't far behind. Stag did have some issues with gas keys not being properly staked, but that has been resolved. I personally have a 20" A2 that has performed FLAWLESSLY through 2,000+ rounds. I would not hesitate to buy a Stag if all I wanted was a rifle to shoot recreationally, keep in the home for self-defence, take on patrol as a LEO or just stash in the safe for later. Fit and finish is on par with everyone else. The only AR's I have personally owned that have given me problems are 2 Bushmasters and a Colt. The feedramps had been screwed with on the Colt by some idiot claiming to be a gunsmith and the Bushmasters were both junk, plain and simple. The only two brands that I will not ever buy again would be Olympic and Bushmaster. Good luck with whatever you decide to buy!!! Just go ahead and buy a Noveske, they're only about three grand, without optics!!!




Specificly what was flawed about the Bushmasters that made them "junk" ? I ve seen cosmetic problems, canted FSBs and an occational misaligned FH, QC issuses for sure but nothing that I would call "junk".


----------



## Patriotpower (Apr 25, 2008)

Andrew256 said:


> Terrible feedramps, anodizing that looked like it was done with a sharpie, gas keys that were improperly staked, sights that wont stay zeroed, uppers and lowers that were not properly matched and then when you have an issue that you try to have corrected, Bushmaster is not very good to deal with about a defective product. I'm not saying that all Bushmasters are bad but I personally owned two that were not good rifles so I won't be buying anymore. I think that I gave Bushmaster a fair shot by buying two of their rifles brand-new and they let me down.



I agree. I only had 1 Bushmaster. Traded for a new Sig 556. OOOO LA LA. Paradise found.


----------



## gunny542 (Apr 27, 2008)

thanks for all the info


----------



## wildbunch16 (Apr 30, 2008)

Although it costs more you can take a look at a POF arms upper.  They kind of ripped off the H&K design and use a piston instead of a gas tube but its way more reliable, and cycles way better.


----------



## Killer41 (Apr 30, 2008)

Stag Arms for us leftys


----------



## Terry May (Apr 30, 2008)

Just picked up my RRA M4 Entry Tactical.  It is awsome!!


----------

